

Compete Stats vs. Real Stats (round 1) - nextmoveone

Compete shows that Hacker News got 75,000 visitors in March...here:<p>http://grapher.compete.com/ycombinator.com_uv.png<p>PG stats show approx 110k + visitors:<p>http://ycombinator.com/images/traffic-24mar08.png<p>In the past my comparisons show that compete usually only shows 70-80% of the traffic a site gets. Is anyone interested in sharing some stats on their site ( I will do the same ) to get a better picture of how inaccurate compete really is?
======
redorb
we get 6.5k, they show 1.75k - Probably due to the niche of my site.

\- similar question - anyone want to share google traffic estimator traffic
(clicks per day) vs actual clicks in top 5 organic rankings? (basically what
traffic goes to ad vs organic)

\-- Google says 120-240 month I get 400-700 @ avg position of 4 (40% to #1 /
25% to #2 / 20% to #3 / 15% to the rest.)

*as per AOL user data

------
dbreunig
I can't name names, but for one of sites we manage (1m+ uniques/month) compete
only accounts for 79% of our traffic.

------
nextmoveone
One site I am maintaining is getting like 65k a month but compete is saying
~37k a month. Totally bogus.

